
Cellphones, Tablets, Fitbits Could Be Banned from Pentagon Under Mattis Review - smacktoward
https://taskandpurpose.com/ban-cellphones-pentagon-mattis/
======
sharemywin
wouldn't the lack of data leak the same kind of information? sound like
they'll eventually need to create false signals. maybe from some kind of AI
generative network. We could call it systematic kinetic yielding network.

